# Alternative saddle/tack box combo



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

I'm a first time boarder and the barn doesn't have lockers or any type of tack storage yet except an open tack room (it's a new barn) and I don't have a trailer yet (hopefully soon!) Anyways, I want to get a tack trunk that holds a western saddle and all my grooming supplies, and preferably has wheels. BUT i dont want to pay $500 for one! Tall order, I know, but I've been looking at deck storage boxes and they're either too small or WAY too big. I don't want to take up the whole barn aisle. Anyone have ideas? 

Thanks!!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you have a dad, mom, boyfriend or husband who is good with tools?
Eilte Tack Designs has a whole catalog of plans for building your own Elite Tack Design - Tack Trunk & Cabinet Plans for English & Western Riders.

If not, I recomend clear plastic drawers you can get at Target for like $30-$50. The come with wheels and you can see everything and they come in a varity of sizes and options for however much space you're allocated. I know that a number of barns are starting to ban the general Tack Trunk as they take up too much room and really are usless for organizing anything.

I have this one in my tack room
Sterilite 4 Drawer Storage Cart White : Target

Also look at laundry storage carts or caddies for between washer and dryers. The are usually tall and thin and on wheels. This is great because you can make saddle rack from the top shelf, and they usually can fit tall bottles in the racks or drawers below, plus because they're built to carry heavy chempicals they are usually pretty study. I have a plastic one with drawers and wheels that looks like this one if it were made by the Sterilite drawers above:
The Container Store > White elfa Mesh Laundry Storage

Also:
Venture Horizon Laundry Caddy at Hayneedle

Real Simple Slimline Laundry Utility Cart - Bed Bath & Beyond

Hope this helps!



Griffith361 said:


> I'm a first time boarder and the barn doesn't have lockers or any type of tack storage yet except an open tack room (it's a new barn) and I don't have a trailer yet (hopefully soon!) Anyways, I want to get a tack trunk that holds a western saddle and all my grooming supplies, and preferably has wheels. BUT i dont want to pay $500 for one! Tall order, I know, but I've been looking at deck storage boxes and they're either too small or WAY too big. I don't want to take up the whole barn aisle. Anyone have ideas?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

This is still a bit of a DIY project, but the bulk of the carpentry is done for you.

Consider purchasing a couple of kitchen base cabinets and stacking them. 
Standard base cabinets are around 24" deep. Not an issue for english saddles. But putting a western saddle in may not be possible unless you buy a very wide cabinet (or go 2 cabinets wide and attach them side by side and cut out the center walls where they attach) and add a door on the side. 

The base cabinets can either be permanently stacked and fastened together, or latched together w/hardware to make moving/breakdown easier. You can easily buy a pre-fab Formica top or just cut a piece of wood to make your top. Add locks, shelves, saddle rack (consider reinforcing wall w/a 2x4 inside where you screw it in), hooks, etc as desired. For the most part, it's an easy way to get a sleek look for a fraction of the cost.

This can go fancy, or stay utilitarian depending on your cabinet style, trim, and color choices. Wheels could be added as well.

You can find used cabinets for cheap. Or check out scratch & dent outlets. Even Lowes has inexpensive pre-made cabinets that you could purchase.


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! I never even thought of some of those options. I looked at the Elite Tack designs and the Delux Armoir Cabinet is exactly what I'm looking for! I primarily ride western but I have an English setup also that I would need to store. My fiancé is good with these types of projects so I'll have to show him


----------

